# Treating surface rust



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

My 2006 Saab 9-3 is starting to show it's age with some surface rust emerging around the wheel arches, and some bubbling on the bonnet and under the window edging rubber (top of doors).

I'm more inclined to sort out the wheel arches first, and then look at the other areas.

I've done a search on the forum and looked at some recommendations, one of which is Bilt Hamber.

Looking at their Anti-Corrosion products I'm a bit overwhelmed with the choice.

Can anyone help me work out the most appropriate product to chose for treating my car.

Also any practical tips or other advice would be welcome!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been using bilt hamber deox gel with faverouble results on my lower door panel. 
Remember rust on wheel arches can be the result of crud build up inside the arch which then Starts to rot from the inside out. If this is the case you need to address the inside as well as the outside. Hopefully in your case it isn't


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Before


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I would use the Detox gel. Remove as much of the rust and paint as you can, cover in a thick layer of the gel, cover with cling film and tape. You may need several applications to get rid of any pitted rust. Then prime (e.g. Electrox, or a cheaper primer), then top coat.

Hydrate 80 is a good product, but it is really a rust encapsulator/converter. I only use it in places I can't reach to remove rust. Much better to remove rust if you can.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Jenolite


----------

